
Jerry Lewis has died - stewbrew
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/20/movies/jerry-lewis-dead-celebrated-comedian-and-filmmaker.html
======
canada_dry
Sadly those writing about his 60+ year legacy of publicly doing good and
making people laugh, feel it necessary to point out that he wasn't always
politically correct... yet fail to reiterate the obvious: he grew up in a time
when handicapped people were openly mocked and no 'A' list stars were putting
much effort into raising money to support their cause.

As a kid I watched the telethon year after year and thought he was a hero.

~~~
zaphirplane
I have to say as a preemptive response, it kind of brought it to attention.
Thou Seems no negative responses

------
protomyth
Martin & Lewis’s popularity is hard to imagine today. I doubt any current
artist even approaches what they had. His amazing longevity can be seen in how
people were introduced to him. I was born in 70, and primarily remember him as
the telethon guy, but for my parents he was a movie star, and older folks
remember the act.

~~~
melling
I was born in 1966 and loved watching his movies on TV as a kid.

------
meee
Gilbert Gottfried has a podcast where he interviews older Hollywood types and
Jerry comes up quite a bit. I'm sure they will do a memorial episode soon if
anyone wants to hear firsthand stories.

~~~
1337biz
Is he speaking in that Gilbert Gottfried voice the whole podcast long?

------
psyc
Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin were so phenomenally popular and accomplished
individually, that I sometimes soft-forget that Lewis and Martin were the
Lewis and Martin in Lewis & Martin.

And the only thing that makes me feel older than seeing this thread, 8 hours
old, with only six comments, is my joints.

------
sitkack
I just saw him in this documentary 8 hrs ago, Dying Laughing (2016) [0]

[0]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5068712/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5068712/)

------
dano
Jerry's boat anchored in San Diego

[https://goo.gl/photos/UWyNtbTjYP1jxHdv7](https://goo.gl/photos/UWyNtbTjYP1jxHdv7)

------
SkyMarshal
As someone who doesn't follow entertainment & pop culture closely, how is this
related to HN?

~~~
acqq
One of more arguments: "as a filmmaker of great personal force and technical
skill, he made many contributions to the industry, including the invention in
1960 of a device — the video assist, which allowed directors to review their
work immediately on the set — still in common use."

------
Pica_soO
In death, we shed who we where in live- it becomes somewhat unimportant, what
matters now lives on as our family and the thoughts we put into other peoples
heads - our legacy.

I will always fondly remember the anarchic errand boy, mocking the grandeur of
some peacocks at meetings.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4v8UdkTx30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4v8UdkTx30)

RIP.

------
Aron
I spent the first ten years of my life thinking he was the same guy as Jerry
Lee Lewis.

~~~
asveikau
I read that "first ten years" part and find it remarkable you were able to
focus on that in the early parts - eg. the first year drooling all over
yourself, spitting up, but still confusing Jerry and Jerry Lee ...

~~~
Aron
Hey nice laaaady! Bring me some more smushed peas. Mine fell out.

